# The Tucanoichthys tucano breeding



## tuku (Jun 8, 2015)

????: ?????
????? @ ???? :: ??? PIXNET ::


----------



## WaterLife (Jul 1, 2015)

:surprise: Very nice!


I was just talking about Tucano tetras!


Any chance you could get more photos or a video of the Tucanos in a main tank (planted or what not)? Not too much out there on them, but I know they are great looking. Little pricey, but nice.
Would be cool if you could video their spawning behavior as well.


How's their temperament?


CONGRATS!


----------



## tuku (Jun 8, 2015)

Thank's
It's impossible to video their spawning for me .
ph 3.5
Temperature 26.5℃
TDS 45


----------



## Axelrodi202 (Jul 29, 2008)

Very nice! Hopefully these guys become a bit more affordable in coming years; they're absolutely gorgeous fish.


----------



## HiepSTA (Aug 23, 2011)

wow very nice! I have about 20 in my tank and they have easily become my favorite tetra now.


----------



## kalkwasser (Oct 7, 2017)

May I ask if the one in photo is male or female?


----------



## Coralbandit (Feb 25, 2013)

How do you get your water to 3.5 ? Muriatic acid , peat ????
Well done !


----------



## D.Farci (Mar 15, 2016)

kalkwasser said:


> May I ask if the one in photo is male or female?



This is a *really* old thread, by the way. 

I'd guess that photo is of a male, based on the gold coloration on the tips of the fins. Females don't have that in my experience.


----------



## kalkwasser (Oct 7, 2017)

Just that this "breeding" thread is not very clear.
I have 14 mature in a tank. Some have very distinctive red lateral fin pointing to male.
And some suspected female also has a little red on the rounded end.
Unless I have 14 males. Else I find that its not a 100% accurate way to distinguish sexes of this tetra.


----------



## kalkwasser (Oct 7, 2017)




----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

kalkwasser said:


>


beautiful...


----------

